
Jack Dorsey morning routine experiment - prostoalex
http://www.businessinsider.com/jack-dorsey-morning-routine-experiment-2016-7?utm_content=bufferf27e7&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer/#-7
======
howscrewedami
I don't think the reason for his success is the morning routine. On the
contrary, I'd say he started doing his morning routine because of his success:
he probably has more time, a more flexible schedule, and given his position he
probably has a lot of things going on in his life - hence a greater necessity
for meditation.

~~~
perseusprime11
Well said! All these journalists need to read 1) Thinking fast and slow, and
2) Black Swan. The reporting these days is tabloid level garbage.

~~~
herickson123
It's Business Insider so I expect this kind of drivel

